# Band name registration?



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone know how I would go about finding out if a name has already been used for a band name? Is there a registry somewhere where a person can check? Thanks...


----------



## Sinforsale (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.bandname.com/

Theres one..i think you may have to pay..not sure.

try a search on 'Google'


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you, Sinforsale.:smile:


----------



## TT Chin (Aug 9, 2011)

*Information Update*

Hey, just thought it may be best to update this information. That other website you have to pay for the service. There is a FREE option - Protect and promote your band - Free Service Since 2008. The site has been around since 2008 and mainly focused on the European music scene. However, it has recently had a major overhaul so this will change. Already heaps of bands from North America have signed up. Worth checking out. Bands can register their bands name for free (yes, that's right) and you get a digital certificate, trust mark for your site (stops dudes ripping stuff off) and also registration page. 

Rock on.


----------



## TT Chin (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry, the sites name is Bandnamr.com


----------

